# Incompatible (Axminster) Tee Bolts and (Rutlands) T Track



## Wizard9999 (5 Jul 2015)

As I'm new to all this it may be well known by everyone, but just in case it helps somebody. I have recently bought some Rutlands T Track and the Axminster jig making kit incl. Tee Bolts. The Rutland track is specified as 1/2" which to my mind equates to 12.7mm. I had presumed that this was the width of the wide part of the track, if that assumption is correct then it comes up small at c.12.1mm. This would not have been a problem if the Axminster bolts were the 12mm wide quoted in the Key Features of the jig making kit, but they're not, they vary but are roughly 12.8mm.

So in order to use the Tee Bolts in the T Track I will have to work on the bolt heads, which kinda defeats the point of buying the jig making kit in the first place.

Interestingly I feel more annoyed with Axminster. Maybe this is because they highlight the 12mm width in the Key Features, maybe it is because if they had been the right size it would not have mattered about the track (whereas even if the track was exactly 1/2" the bolts still wouldn't fit) or maybe it is because I expect more from Axminster given past experience.

Terry.


----------



## marcros (5 Jul 2015)

can't you send them back and reorder for rutland?

annoying, I know and not the point of the post.


----------



## Wizard9999 (6 Jul 2015)

marcros":52fc1ia7 said:


> can't you send them back and reorder for rutland?
> 
> annoying, I know and not the point of the post.



I guess I could, but made more difficult by having used a few of the bits in the kit to build a router table fence already. Lesson learned now though, don't mix'n'match from suppliers.

Terry


----------



## bugbear (6 Jul 2015)

Did you mean "incompatible" ?

BugBear


----------



## Wizard9999 (6 Jul 2015)

bugbear":1eig9txp said:


> Did you mean "incompatible" ?
> 
> BugBear



Do you think I can get away with blaming spell check /autocorrect for that one?

Terry.


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Jul 2015)

T-Track. AAARRGGGHHH!!!

Several people supply, all are slightly different. The stuff Axi supply is, I believe, different to what they used to supply. Even Rutlands is different, but only in colour. I have a drill press fence I am currently rebuilding, and the t-track in that is blue, I'm sure I got it from Rutlands. The Kreg track that Peter sells is different again.

There is no standard.

I'm currently looking into importing some myself. The flange bolts that I sell are 14mm wide, and whilst they are great as sliders, they do require fettling for use in a 1/2" cavity. I'm looking at getting some made with a 14mm cavity. And the 13mm depth of the Rutlands track does not leave much underneath for a screw, if you are embedding it in 18mm thick board. I don't see why it needs to be any deeper than 10mm.

But there is the cost of having the dies made, a minimum order quantity, and shipping, insurance, duty, VAT, road haulage and expeditor fees. I'm pretty sure I'd have to fork out 2K. I'd have 700 units to flog and even if I doubled the price from what I paid out, I'd still have to sell more than 350 units before I got back to where I started. I think that is a big challenge. Everyone loves T-track, but just how much of it do we actually buy?

I'd love to do it, but I'm not yet convinced of the viability.


----------



## marcros (7 Jul 2015)

Steve Maskery":l1xyxsp8 said:


> I'd love to do it, but I'm not yet convinced of the viability.



I can't see it being viable, personally. most woodworkers if they buy it, only buy small quantities and rarely. it would take a long time to sell, and you would have the hassle of it going in dribs and drabs, as well as having to physically send it. I bought 4 from rutlands because it bought the unit cost down to a tenner a length. It would have been cheaper to buy a single length at retail, because most of it remains unused.

If you were looking at ways to make some money, I would look at potentially selling some ready made versions of your jigs. I think that you could batch produce some of them, and make good money to those of us that would rather buy than find the time to make.


----------



## RogerP (8 Jul 2015)

One Sunday, finding myself short of sufficient T bolts of the right length, as a temporary expedient I ground two flats on the heads of some coach bolts/carriage screws (the type with a square shoulder). The square already fitted the narrow part of the track and the modified head now fitted the wider part. They worked so well they are still in use years later.

For square nuts to slide in T track a piece of suitable sized flat bar is easily drilled and tapped and then chopped up in short lengths.


----------



## Peter Sefton (8 Jul 2015)

Steve Maskery":2lye9ke2 said:


> T-Track. AAARRGGGHHH!!!
> 
> Several people supply, all are slightly different. The stuff Axi supply is, I believe, different to what they used to supply. Even Rutlands is different, but only in colour. I have a drill press fence I am currently rebuilding, and the t-track in that is blue, I'm sure I got it from Rutlands. The Kreg track that Peter sells is different again.
> 
> ...



Steve we stock the Incra and Woodpecker tracks in over twenty variations but not the Kreg. We did sell some of one of the others you mentioned but it didn't work well with the standard American sizes. These standards are well established and all the North American feather boards and mitre gauges fit them. 

We probably carry far to much in stock as they are not great movers but they do facilitate the other products and support our brands line up.

Cheers Peter


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Jul 2015)

Sorry Peter, I keep getting Kreg and Incra mixed up.
Yes I take your point about US compatibility, but most of us buy our nuts and bolts in metric sizes. I guess if you buy the ready-made featherboards or other addons, then there is no problem, it's when you come to want to build you own that you have to start hunting around for US-sized ironmongery.


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 Jul 2015)

I forgot to say, Peter, I'm really enjoying using the Incra RT plate now I've finally got it installed. The Magna Lock thingy is just superb.


----------



## Wizard9999 (9 Jul 2015)

Just continuing this a bit longer I wondered if others could advise on what screws they have used with the Rutlands T and Mitre Track. I am using 3.5mm x 16mm Reisser Cutter screws from Toolstation, but I find the heads do not sit flush in the track.

Any thoughts or experience would be much appreciated.

Terry.

Edit: Just noticed Axminster has changed the description of the jig kit and quote the bolt heads as 12.8mm, so at least in future people will know they won't fit a half inch track.


----------



## custard (27 Jul 2015)

Steve Maskery":3vpauns5 said:


> I have a drill press fence I am currently rebuilding, and the t-track in that is blue, I'm sure I got it from Rutlands.



Two interesting topics in one post!

Keep us posted on your drill press fence, it's something that's getting close to the top on my to do list.

And I'd be interested if you commissioned some special T track, although as you pointed out, I just don't use all that much of the stuff.


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Jul 2015)

custard":1tf2e7gf said:


> Keep us posted on your drill press fence, it's something that's getting close to the top on my to do list.



Here you go:

post982849.html#p982849


----------



## woodpig (27 Jul 2015)

Surely it's not too difficult to make fittings for T track provided it's of suitable dimensions? Gauge plate or ground stock comes in both metric and Imperial sizes and is great for such things.


----------



## custard (28 Jul 2015)

Steve Maskery":v33c2d1m said:


> custard":v33c2d1m said:
> 
> 
> > Keep us posted on your drill press fence, it's something that's getting close to the top on my to do list.
> ...




Thanks for that.

There are two parts of the drill press table design that I'm chewing over.

First is the "plate" directly underneath the drill bit. There's an obvious attraction in making this removable/replacable, but it's always been my experience that either the replacement part sits proud because tiny bits of sawdust get trapped underneath, or it doesn't get get replaced enough so it no longer provides a "zero clearance" insert for whatever bit you're using. 

Second is fence height. Sometimes a very shallow fence is needed to allow chuck clearance with small drill bits. Sometimes a tall fence is needed to provide support for deep drilling.

How are you dealing with these issues?

Thanks again!


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Jul 2015)

custard":2s0iey8d said:


> There are two parts of the drill press table design that I'm chewing over.
> 
> First is the "plate" directly underneath the drill bit. There's an obvious attraction in making this removable/replacable, but it's always been my experience that either the replacement part sits proud because tiny bits of sawdust get trapped underneath, or it doesn't get get replaced enough so it no longer provides a "zero clearance" insert for whatever bit you're using.



This fits snugly between the two T-tracks, I've never had a problem with bits getting caught underneath.



custard":2s0iey8d said:


> Second is fence height. Sometimes a very shallow fence is needed to allow chuck clearance with small drill bits. Sometimes a tall fence is needed to provide support for deep drilling.



Quite right, it is a compromise. I've made it tall enough to get a clamp on if I want vertical support, but if I am using a short bit close to the edge I can part the fence so that it does not foul the chuck. Best of both worlds, I think.

The other option is to have a secondary L-shaped fence, like on a TS or BS to bring the workpiece forward, giving room for the chuck.


----------

